# Yet another JavaScript timer



## blah (Aug 22, 2009)

Here it is.

It's 40.2 kb.

Okay, so I've made another timer. It's kinda different from all other currently available timers I know of. Here's why:


*The timer is almost entirely keyboard-controlled.*
There are 9 events, each event has two modes: Speed and blindfolded.
Hit 1 for Square-1, 2 to 7 for 2x2x2 to 7x7x7, 8 for Megaminx and 9 for Pyraminx.
Hit the same number repeatedly to toggle between speed and blindfolded mode of that event. Switching events will NOT erase time logs of any other event.
In speed mode, hit the spacebar to start the timer, hit any key to stop the timer.
In blindfolded mode, hit the spacebar to start both the main timer and the memorization timer, hit any key to stop the memorization timer, hit any key again to stop the main timer.
Timer starts when the spacebar is released and stops when any key is hit (same as qqTimer).
In blindfolded mode, when the memorization timer stops, the screen flashes black and white 3 times to provide visual feedback. (Customizable, explained in post #29 of this thread.)
*IMPORTANT:* You can only switch events (a) when the timer is not running and (b) one second after the timer stops. (Customizable, explained in post #29 of this thread.)
In speed mode, once the timer stops, hit O or P for OLL parity or PLL parity, hit both keys in any order for double parity, hitting the same key repeatedly toggles it on or off.
In blindfolded mode, once the timer stops, hit P for parity, hitting it repeatedly toggles it on or off.
In speed mode, once the timer stops, hit A, E, F, G, H, J, R, N, T, U, V, Y or Z for the PLL you got. For PLLs with more than one "type", for example A(a) and A(b), hit the same key repeatedly to cycle between different "types". Hit X to nullify the PLL, hit S for a PLL skip.
In both modes, once the timer stops, hit D for a DNF, hit it again for a +2, hit it again to nullify the penalty.
In both modes, when the timer is not running, hit backspace or delete to delete the last time. (Some browsers have backspace as the hotkey to return to the last page, and Macs don't have delete keys.)
Clicking on any time in the time log deletes that time.
In both modes, when the timer is not running, hit escape to reset the time log for that mode for that event. It will not reset the time logs for any other mode or event, if you want to do this, you can hit F5 
In both modes, when the timer is not running, hit L to highlight the last scramble and "lowlight" the current scramble. Hitting L again turns this off.
In both modes, when the timer is not running, hit Q repeatedly to toggle between showing the time log in simple format and in detailed format (with scrambles and solve #).
Hovering the cursor over the best/worst average of 5 "lowlights" all the times in the time log and leaves the best/worst 5 times the same color.
Hovering the cursor over the best/worst average of 12 "lowlights" all the times in the time log and highlights the best/worst 12 times.
Hovering the cursor over any single time in the time log displays the "hovering average" at that point, and lowlights all times but the rolling averages of 5 and 12 at that point.
In both modes, there is a DNF calculator that calculates the % of solves that are DNFs.
In both modes, there is a parity calculator that calculates the % of occurrence of each type of parity.
In blindfolded mode, there is a memorization:execution time ratio calculator.
Read post #29 of this thread for customization of the timer.
All stats are made into a very nice copy-and-paste-anywhere format.
There are some other miscellaneous stuff not mentioned here, like there's a standard deviation calculator and some other stuff, but these should be pretty trivial once you start using the timer.

The Pyraminx scrambler isn't added yet. The 2x2x2 scrambler currently generates 25 random moves. I'll add the optimal random state scrambler soon. All other scramblers are official WCA scramblers taken directly from the WCA regulations page.

I hope there aren't any more bugs or problems with this. I've tried to make the code as readable as possible so others could help fix bad code. I've only learned JavaScript for a week, so yeah  Please tell me if there's anything wrong with the timer, thanks 

*Edit: Unfortunately, I've only tested this in Firefox in Linux Ubuntu because that's the only thing I have, so I'm gonna need lotsa feedback from other guys using other OSes and other browsers, yup.*


----------



## JBCM627 (Aug 22, 2009)

Nice but it has a similar bug to qqs:


pjk said:


> I notice if the timer is running, and I press the spacebar to stop it and I hold it for longer than a second or so, when I release, it starts the timer again.


which should be a straightforward fix.

Perhaps add a "help" menu somewhere too, as a reference for what keystrokes do what 

All in all, very nice, and especially impressive considering you've only been working with javascript for a week or so.


----------



## Lumej (Aug 22, 2009)

I like this timer! It looks really really nice, it's easy to handle, though I think you need to read about the keyboard-stuff (maybe you could include a tiny tiny questionmark somewhere so that people would be linked to this thread, because I don't think people would figure out that you can tell the timer which PLL you had (for example)).
The Last Scramble-Thing is cool, all those calculated %s, and I like the special memo-timer in blindfolded.



blah said:


> I've tried to make the code as readable as possible so others could help fix bad code. I've only learned JavaScript for a week, so yeah  Please tell me if there's anything wrong with the timer, thanks



Nononono, you wouldn't want me to help you fixing bad code, and I can't anyway...  Programming is like a mystery to me.  But I can tell you what I think might be wrong:

Say I solved 7 cubes, and I press Q, I get the detailed time-log, _but_ _only _with the first solve and it's scramble.
If I have around 16 solves in the log and press Q, it works, and I can see all the times and scrambles in detail.
Am I the only one with this problem?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 22, 2009)

Hmm...I'd switch to this timer if it had 2 things.
A graph, and Roux scramblers. (I'll change your program to have Roux scrambles if you won't)


----------



## Pedro (Aug 22, 2009)

can't I change the timer color?
I searched, but couldn't find...


----------



## blah (Aug 22, 2009)

JBCM627 said:


> Nice but it has a similar bug to qqs:
> 
> 
> pjk said:
> ...


That's not the timer's problem in my experience, I believe it's your computer. I've tried going to my computer keyboard settings and disabled the "key presses repeat when key is held down" option, and the problem disappeared, so you might wanna try that 

Yeah I've been meaning to add that help menu for a while now, but I haven't had the time these days, just moved into college, got a lot of stuff to do, I'll do that when I get a little more free time in a week or two.



Lumej said:


> I like this timer! It looks really really nice, it's easy to handle, though I think you need to read about the keyboard-stuff (maybe you could include a tiny tiny questionmark somewhere so that people would be linked to this thread, because I don't think people would figure out that you can tell the timer which PLL you had (for example)).
> The Last Scramble-Thing is cool, all those calculated %s, and I like the special memo-timer in blindfolded.
> 
> 
> ...


I guess so. Anyone else have this problem? I tried it and it worked fine on mine. You might wanna printscreen the thing and post it here so I can see the before/after you hit Q and hopefully figure out what's wrong.

I've only tested this in Firefox in Linux Ubuntu, because it's the only thing I have right now 



Pedro said:


> can't I change the timer color?
> I searched, but couldn't find...


Oh yeah, that, I'll add an option to change it later, forgot about that


----------



## JBCM627 (Aug 23, 2009)

blah said:


> JBCM627 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice but it has a similar bug to qqs:
> ...


Now that you point it out, I guess it is due to that.

I'd still consider it a bug though - the issue will appear on most computers using their defaut system settings, and the user won't know what to do about it. I'm not going to turn off that setting just to make the timer work properly...


----------



## blah (Aug 23, 2009)

So what did qqwref do to fix that? I'd like to know


----------



## amostay2004 (Aug 23, 2009)

I love how you added the 'Q' function! I'd definitely use this for averages of 12, perhaps more, but honestly I'd still use CCT for big averages..say 50 or 100 cos you can save the session and very conveniently view the RA of 5/12 from the table..

Anyway, this is as good as it gets for 40kb and I think it's a great as it is now.


----------



## deepSubDiver (Aug 23, 2009)

Works pretty well in Chrome, using WinXP.
Nice timer, I also am the kind of minimalistic coder and user. I also like the customizable code, anyway, it is a waste of code in most cases. For a one-week project, nice nonetheless!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 23, 2009)

works fine in Linux Mint, Vista 32-bit, and Windows 7 64-bit.
I love the black background, and don't know why one would wan to change it.


----------



## mazei (Aug 23, 2009)

I can't wait for time logging. I'm just too lazy to copy all those times to a notepad or something and save it. It makes my computer a little messy with all those files. Which is why I like CCT.


----------



## Lumej (Aug 23, 2009)

I did a screen-print.
One the right it says I solved 5 cubes, but it only shows the first solve when I press Q...


----------



## blade740 (Aug 23, 2009)

My only problem is that when I press the space bar my browser tries to scroll down and hides half the timer every time. I do have a small screen, though, and my browser always has issues like that. (chrome, winXP, btw)


----------



## Kxg (Aug 23, 2009)

Lumej said:


> I did a screen-print.
> One the right it says I solved 5 cubes, but it only shows the first solve when I press Q...



This problem seems to happen to IE only. Tested in on Safari, Firefox, Opera and IE (winXP) - only IE gave that result. All others were working as supposed to.

EDIT: You might want to change title to something else than "test timer 10", lol.


----------



## blah (Aug 23, 2009)

deepSubDiver said:


> Works pretty well in Chrome, using WinXP.
> Nice timer, I also am the kind of minimalistic coder and user. I also like the customizable code, anyway, it is a waste of code in most cases. For a one-week project, nice nonetheless!


Well, you can help me out here, because the only thing I know is if/else and for  Seriously, that's all I know


----------



## Sebastian-1 (Aug 23, 2009)

Great timer! I love it!
I also use Chrome in WinXP and works great


----------



## vvtopkar (Aug 23, 2009)

Works in Win7 x64 in Firefox.

Is it just me, or does a 24 move scramble seem like a bit too much for 2x2?


----------



## blah (Aug 24, 2009)

25. It was the 2008 WCA regulations, so I guess it's not "a bit too much". I still don't have the time I need to go through the optimal scrambler code  So you'd have to use that for now, sorry.


----------



## dbax0999 (Aug 24, 2009)

Works great in Vista Firefox. 

Great timer! Perhaps you could add in OH too?


----------



## blah (Aug 24, 2009)

dbax0999 said:


> Works great in Vista Firefox.
> 
> Great timer! Perhaps you could add in OH too?


Well yeah, you could just use the 3x3x3 timer and copy and paste the stats to notepad or something and change "Statistics for 3x3x3 Cube" to "Statistics for 3x3x3 OH" or something like that. I doubt there's any other puzzle you'd wanna OH anyway, so I don't think there's a point in creating a new category for that *shrugs*

Besides, there are other important stuff on my to-do list that I still haven't started working on, I'll probably be doing 3x3x3 OH after getting all the critical stuff done, no loss doing that anyway


----------



## rahulkadukar (Aug 24, 2009)

Love the BLD mode


----------



## Asheboy (Aug 24, 2009)

I really like the BLD mode on this. Being able to see your memorisation time is really useful. I also like it as a normal timer too. Well done mate

Btw, did you get my PM? (@blah)


----------



## Cride5 (Aug 25, 2009)

blah said:


> *Edit: Unfortunately, I've only tested this in Firefox in Linux Ubuntu because that's the only thing I have, so I'm gonna need lotsa feedback from other guys using other OSes and other browsers, yup.*



Have you had a look at VirtualBox for running XP in Ubuntu? http://www.virtualbox.org
Unlike VMware, it seems to run pretty flawlessly on my system. I use it for testing sites with IE, using Cube Explorer etc.

Also, any chance you could add standard deviation as a percentage of average?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 25, 2009)

Cride5 said:


> Have you had a look at VirtualBox for running XP in Ubuntu? http://www.virtualbox.org
> Unlike VMware, it seems to run pretty flawlessly on my system. *I use it for testing sites with IE, using Cube Explorer etc.*
> 
> Also, any chance you could add standard deviation as a percentage of average?


Use WINE. especially for CubeExplorer.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 25, 2009)

Wow, I really like the memorization timer, and how you can see your memo:solve ratio. The only problem I have (it has been said before, but with no response) is that when pressing spacebar my browser tries to scroll down, so I can't see the time.


----------



## mazei (Aug 26, 2009)

Well so far I've never heard of that occurring. Are you sure the timer is highlighted(not sure if right word) when you pressed the spacebar?


----------



## blah (Sep 8, 2009)

Updated: (Finally!)

~10% decrease in file size, not much, but worth mentioning  (Further update: Now ~21% decrease from the original file size! )
Pyraminx scrambler added. All scramblers now comply with 200*8* WCA regulations. I'll try to add the optimal scramblers as soon as I have more free time, like I had today  Please tell me if there are any problems with any of the scramblers. Of course, credit goes to Jaap Scherphuis, Syoji Takamatsu and Clément Gallet for the original code, I just condensed their work into single-lined codes.
0.00 is now impossible 
"Page scrolls downwards and hides the timer when I hit spacebar!" Problem fixed, scrollbars are added when stats/time log gets too long. Please tell me if the problem still persists on your computer.
Session mean, session average, current average of 5 and current average of 12 now have progress indicators. A (-x.xx) indicates an improvement from the last solve; a (+x.xx) indicates a "deprovement."
New statistic next to standard deviation indicates standard deviation as a % of session mean.
Page title changed temporarily until I come up with a nice name for my timer. All suggestions welcome 

To-do:

Optimal random position scramblers for 2x2x2 and pyraminx.
CCT-like table of ALL individual solves and rolling averages of 5 and 12.
Rolling mean of 3.
Maybe add an OH section if there's enough demand.

Any other suggestions for additional features?


----------



## blah (Sep 8, 2009)

Guide to customizing look and feel of the timer:

1. Open the file in Notepad (or any other text editor.)
2. At the top of the page, you should see this:

```
function youdecide() {
  dcsp = "."; // decimal separator
  pause = 1000; // in milliseconds
  RoA = 5; // length of rolling average A
  RoB = 12; // length of rolling average B
  RoM = 3; // length of rolling mean
  bgC = "#000000"; // background color
  fbgC = "#ffffff"; // flashing background color
  mtC = "#ffffff"; // main timer color
  bldC = "#888888"; // blindfolded timer color
  textC = "#888888"; // main text color
  bTC = "#00ff00"; // best time color
  wTC = "#ff0000"; // worst time color
  llC = "#222222"; // lowlight color
  hlC = "#ffffff"; // highlight color
  staC = "#555555"; // stats title color
  importantstuff();
}
```
3. Everything here is tweakable to your liking. Most of the stuff is pretty self-explanatory.
4. *dcsp* must either be *"."* or *","*. The quotes are necessary.
5. *pause* is that "idle" interval after you stop the timer (IMPORTANT: *Read my first post.*) I wouldn't recommend anything less than 500 (half a second), because you run the risk of starting the timer again immediately after you stop it. Toy with it to see what's a good number for you.
6. Yes, the length of rolling averages are customizable! You don't have to leave it as 5 or 12, you can have the program calculate rolling averages of 7 and 19 if you like, like Harry Potter currency conversion 
7. Ignore the rolling mean of 3 for now, I haven't added that function yet 
8. The rest of the stuff should be pretty self-explanatory, they're just colors. You can try English words if you like, most of the time, they should work as you expect them to, but you *have* to quote them, for example, *bgC = orange* won't work, but *bgC = "orange"* will.
9. *Don't* touch the *importantstuff()* command if you don't know what you're doing!
10. Once you've done all your changes, save the file and open it in your browser, the settings should have been changed.

Can someone artistic also come up with alternative color templates and post them up here for others to copy and paste it? I think that'd be nice 

Feel free to ask if I was unclear or if you have other questions.


----------



## Cride5 (Sep 9, 2009)

Great job blah, lovin all the new features! 
Also, +1 for adding the SD as %

I've had a wee fiddle with the style and uploaded a black on white version here: http://cube.crider.co.uk/blah_timer.html

I had to fiddle with the css a bit too, so I separated out all the custom content to make updates easier. The additional files are:

 http://cube.crider.co.uk/blah_style.css (the custom stylesheet)
 http://cube.crider.co.uk/blah_style_orig.css (the original stylesheet)
 http://cube.crider.co.uk/blah_vars.js (custom js vars - optional)
 http://cube.crider.co.uk/blah_bg.gif (a ~7k background image - optional)

I hope you don't mind it being posted online. If you do, jus let me know and I'll have it removed.

Finally, a few more feature requests:
(1) Could the times be saved in a cookie so that if the page is refreshed or closed they aren't lost?
(2) Could you implement a multi-stage timer to record sections of your solve?
(3) 15sec WCA inspection - V important for ZZ'ers 

Ta


----------



## blah (Sep 9, 2009)

Pretty  With a few minor flaws: The hovering average of 5 and 12 have the same color, and the *cellpadding* needs to be tweaked to make it prettier (because you added solid borders.)

Here's a suggestion, you can actually go through the code and make the CSS *background-color* change for hovering averages (instead of the CSS *color*.) Shouldn't be too hard. That was actually my original design, but I thought the highlight/lowlight thing was cooler 

Do anything you want with it if you're just modifying it for personal use. Though I'd like to see the results of your modification to see if there's anything I like and would want to implement in the original version 

And CHANGE THE TITLE. Blah Timer sounds really stupid  Any ideas?

Edit: I forgot about the feature requests 

Let's see, unless you can help me with (1), I have absolutely no idea how to work with cookies. Remember I've only had 1 week of experience with JavaScript when I wrote this, and I haven't learned anything new since  And besides, wouldn't the cookie be like, HUGE?

I'll see what I can do about (2), but I'm quite certain it won't happen in the near future because (a) I'm not sure if it's within my ability to implement something like that, and (b) I'm not sure if it's possible to fuse such a feature into my timer at this stage of development.

(3), yeah I'll add that to my to-do list, but it might take a while. Might have to wait till the next Labor Day before I'm free enough to do this again


----------



## rachmaninovian (Sep 9, 2009)

Blah's Awesome Timer or BAT for short xD
or ZAT for zzzonked's awesome timer o.o


----------



## blah (Sep 9, 2009)

How about IMPACT? Recursive acronym for IMPACT: My Pretty Awesome Cube Timer  Too corny.


----------



## Anthony (Sep 9, 2009)

rachmaninovian said:


> Blah's Awesome Timer or BAT for short xD
> or ZAT for zzzonked's awesome timer o.o



I vote BAT.

I can see it now..

Noob: "Dang, this timer sucks :/" Good Cuber: "Oh, why don't you just use BAT?"


----------



## Cride5 (Sep 9, 2009)

blah said:


> Pretty  With a few minor flaws: The hovering average of 5 and 12 have the same color, and the *cellpadding* needs to be tweaked to make it prettier (because you added solid borders.)


Weird, both seem to be working for me (see attached screenshot). What OS/browser you using? I'm Ubuntu/firefox.
EDIT: Oh yeah, see what you mean by the avg of 5/12, will fix if I get the time..



blah said:


> Do anything you want with it if you're just modifying it for personal use. Though I'd like to see the results of your modification to see if there's anything I like and would want to implement in the original version


I changed it so that all style elements are defined in the stylesheet (no need for the seperate JS file. I've added some code to allow quick/easy switching between styles.
@see http://cube.crider.co.uk/timer.html



blah said:


> And CHANGE THE TITLE. Blah Timer sounds really stupid  Any ideas?


LOL, changed 




blah said:


> Let's see, unless you can help me with (1), I have absolutely no idea how to work with cookies. Remember I've only had 1 week of experience with JavaScript when I wrote this, and I haven't learned anything new since  And besides, wouldn't the cookie be like, HUGE?


I've used a cookie for the style switcher code, so that should give you a good idea of how they're used. I don't think the times would be too much for a cookie to handle. A browser will store 20 cookies per domain (4k per cookie), so that should be more than sufficient. The hardest part will probably be parsing a stored cookie string and generating the stats on the initial page load. It prob shouldn't be too difficult tho 



blah said:


> I'll see what I can do about (2), but I'm quite certain it won't happen in the near future because (a) I'm not sure if it's within my ability to implement something like that, and (b) I'm not sure if it's possible to fuse such a feature into my timer at this stage of development.
> 
> (3), yeah I'll add that to my to-do list, but it might take a while. Might have to wait till the next Labor Day before I'm free enough to do this again


The multi-stage times could be implemented in a similar way to the BLD timer, however it would be quite basic. A good implementation would allow selection of the number of stages, would summarise the stats for each stage, and the whole solve. I realise that these features require a lot more code hacking, so no worries ... its still quite a nice tool as-is


----------



## amostay2004 (Sep 10, 2009)

blah, I think you should fix the calculation of standard deviation. I input these test times in your timer and CCT

9.87, 9.74, 9.74, 3.38, 21.61

SD from your timer: 5.92
SD from CCT: 0.06

My guess is that you didn't set the calculation to exclude best and worst times?


----------



## Cride5 (Sep 10, 2009)

blah said:


> Any ideas?



 IFART - IFART: F'n Awsome Rubik's Timer 
 Rude Timer - because its soo rude 

..but seriously ... how about: BART - Blah's Awsome Rubik's Timer


----------



## joey (Sep 10, 2009)

Bay Area Rapid Transit?


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Sep 10, 2009)

Love the timer. Using Safari in OS X 10.4 (Tiger) and it works fine.

As for a name...
Timer for the Solving of Lubricated, Epic Twistables

TSoLET (pronounced "so 1337")

A better L word is probably needed, but I feel the point gets across.


----------



## JLarsen (Sep 10, 2009)

Lol these timer names are so lame. I like the timer though =P. Nice work.


----------



## blah (Sep 14, 2009)

There's a bug with the progress indicator for session mean and average. I'll fix it soon.

The progress indicator for the rolling averages of 5 and 12 are perfectly okay though.


----------



## JLarsen (Sep 16, 2009)

I like it.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 16, 2009)

http://cube.crider.co.uk/timer.html doesn't work :/


----------



## Cride5 (Sep 16, 2009)

Damn, looks like all my web services are down! Not good!  Time for a wee chat with my provider...

Will let you know when its back online.

EDIT: Looks like the server is being DDoS'ed, they reckon services will resume in a couple hours. Apologies.


----------



## panyan (Sep 17, 2009)

works on snow leopard (mac os x 10.6.1) with firefox (latest)

ACTUALLY: IS IT WORKING CORRECTLY?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 17, 2009)

Cride5 said:


> Damn, looks like all my web services are down! Not good!  Time for a wee chat with my provider...
> 
> Will let you know when its back online.
> 
> EDIT: Looks like the server is being DDoS'ed, they reckon services will resume in a couple hours. Apologies.


It works now.


----------



## ferpsg (Sep 17, 2009)

Great timer, very easy to handle


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 13, 2009)

Yay! It's like qqtimer, but better. Please fix the bug on when you hold down stop for more than a second, releasing it starts the timer again. This is annoying. Favourite timer now.


----------



## blah (Oct 13, 2009)

That's not a bug. Read this. Change the value of *pause* to something greater than 1000 (= 1 second).


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 13, 2009)

blah said:


> That's not a bug. Read this. Change the value of *pause* to something greater than 1000 (= 1 second).


Thanks! :fp to me.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Oct 16, 2009)

Bug?

When you switch between pyraminx and something else a few times, you get something like u' L' U B R' L B L' B' L U' B' L' U' L B' L R L' B' L R L' B' U R R L L L L L R R L, which is not a very effective scramble.


----------



## blah (Oct 16, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Bug?
> 
> When you switch between pyraminx and something else a few times, you get something like u' L' U B R' L B L' B' L U' B' L' U' L B' L R L' B' L R L' B' U R R L L L L L R R L, which is not a very effective scramble.


Yeah, I realized. Although I hate to admit it, I'm gonna be honest, my timer sucks. Until I do something about it, please use qqTimer  I think I'm gonna remove it from my signature too.


----------



## Cride5 (Oct 16, 2009)

blah said:


> Yeah, I realized. Although I hate to admit it, I'm gonna be honest, my timer sucks. Until I do something about it, please use qqTimer  I think I'm gonna remove it from my signature too.



I think you're bein a bit hard on yourself. Yes the code may be a bit flaky in parts, but its a good design with a good set of features and a nice clean layout.

I'll be looking forward to the new/improved version 

EDIT: Just a wee request, would you be happy designing the html with a completely CSS driven layout/style? This would make style modding a breeze


----------



## blah (Oct 16, 2009)

You know what, Conrad? Why don't you take over the whole thing and do whatever you want and whatever you can to improve it? Make it your own  I don't have a problem with that. You can even make a new one from scratch with the philosophies (keyboard-controlled, speed/BLD mode, etc.) from my timer. I just hate to see something with so much potential remaining stagnant in the hands of an incompetent programmer like myself


----------



## Cride5 (Oct 16, 2009)

blah said:


> You know what, Conrad? Why don't you take over the whole thing and do whatever you want and whatever you can to improve it? Make it your own  I don't have a problem with that. You can even make a new one from scratch with the philosophies (keyboard-controlled, speed/BLD mode, etc.) from my timer. I just hate to see something with so much potential remaining stagnant in the hands of an incompetent programmer like myself


If I were a free man I would do it without hesitation, but it seems like my todo list has grown exceptionally large lately. On the cubing front, there's upgrades to VisualCube, the algorithm database, an an optimal move-count calculator, and I even had plans for another design of solver .... but all this must come second to my Thesis, which I have to concentrate on just now. Give me a few months, and I'll maybe be in a better position. In the mean time I'm happy to help out if you decide you want to work on it.


----------

